# Molino Bass Club March 18th Bass Tourney



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

These were my 2 best. I weighed 8.16 lbs.


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice fish!


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

*4th vs 1st*

Good catch..... but.....LOL!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

nice fish...both pics. what were the weights?


----------



## MacTheFuzz (Jul 13, 2009)

The young lady in the green shirt won the tourney. She weighed in over 19 pounds.


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

Crymeabuck said:


> Good catch..... but.....LOL!


 Shane is the man!


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

what was big fish? :thumbup:


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

If you were guessing, what would you think? :whistling:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

8lbs how much did it weigh


----------



## bamaman08 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice catch! Where was the tournament?


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

9.5


----------



## N!cky (Jul 28, 2009)

bamaman08 said:


> Nice catch! Where was the tournament?


 The tournament was on Blackwater


----------



## Crymeabuck (Jan 12, 2010)

the big fish was 8.56 lbs.... however, she had already layed out and was poor! Long enough to had weighed 9.5 lbs, but not healthy enough.


----------

